# Kell arrested by RHC for Kidnapping,



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Last night, the RHC members met with Kell to try to get Wolfgang.  They estabhlished that, and immediately afterwards arrested Kell for kidnapping. Their star witness is Wolfgang who the party managed to free and are keeping as its star witness. 

Kell is listed as one of the main players who should be kept alive because he plays a part in future adventures.

There are a few avenues I can take with this, but I"d like a recomendation from Ranger or morus as to which one will be the best course of action knowing his part in later books. 

1. Kell remains in jail for a long time awaiting trial 
PCs feel they made a major bust, Kell can still be active behind the scenes.

2. Kell is set free because the evidence is weak.  
PCs will probably feel like they failed despite the extordinary steps they took to capture Kell and Wolfgang.  But Kell is available for future story developments

3. Kell posts bail and awaits trial.  
Kell is free to do as he wishes, the party still feels a since of accomplishment

4. Kell goes to prison
a. A relative or lackey could take Kell's place, unsure of how this effects the future story. 
b. The family gains control of Kell's operations
again not sure how this would effect the story
3. there's a power struggle within Kells organization that creates smaller factions that war with one another and wipe each ohter out.

So whats he best course of action?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 21, 2011)

How exactly did they manage to arrest him? As I envisioned it, he controls his turf. Any cops who try to tell him what to do will get their throats slit and their bodies dumped in the woods to be found, badly decomposed, several weeks later. Their badges would get mailed back to the department, along with tickets and invitation to come to the theater for a show.

Because Kell is an .

My inspiration was Rio, where there are just some parts of the city that cops had no authority. That's slowly changing now, but for decades small pockets of the city were under criminal control.

It depends on what your players would enjoy, but the plan with Kell is:

[sblock]
In the background of adventure 3 he figures out how to get in touch with Leone and the Ob in the Bleak Gate. This close to completion of the great project, they give Kell some more information and use his guild to take care of threats to their secrecy.

While the PCs are away in adventure 4, a gang war breaks out between the Family and the Kell guild. When the party is in Crisillyir, they get an invite to meet with Clergy members with ties to the Family, who can offer help in exchange for the PCs lending their muscle in the fight against Kell.

In adventure 5, the Ob orders Kell to personally target the PCs. One of the possible ways to find the location to the Ob complex in the Bleak Gate is to team up with Family operatives and take down Kell, either by storming his base of operations, or tricking him into coming out and getting arrested (like something out of the TV show Hustle). The PCs get to take on a whole mess of thieves while Kell is a main threat. 

If the party fails to take out Kell, he manages to disrupt the Family operations in Flint, which leaves the city in a much more violent state during adventures 6-9.[/sblock]


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!

That actually really helps me out. What I'll do is allow Kell to be arrested and the party to get a victory against Kell and he is convincted on the kidnapping charge.

A new leader (i introduced a Lt in Kells gang called Barius) Barius, influenced by Leonne, will become a puppet leader of Kells game, which should flow very nicely.  I think it will be great that the parties good actions caused them to create an even worse villian. 
*
How did the party arrest Kell. *
The party was tricked as normal on the stage.  They managed to make their way to box.  While talking with Kell, they agreed to give him not just 1k but 3k 1.5 now and 1.5 if he escorted them to to the church with his men, seeing as though they were afraid his men would be violent if he was not around and thought they would not be violent if he was. 

I imagined Kell to be a bit cocky, he runs the whole area.  

Of course he didnt know about Leonne. The party attemps to arrest Kell, he laughs, they start fighting with his men, then the shadow folk show upl  A threeway all hell fight breaks loose with everyone but 2 pcs down.  Then Leonne shows up. Kell fails to negotiate with Leonne and Leionne blows hte place up.  The group offers Kell freedom if he agrees to come quietly. Not taking any chances they knock him out, escape through the latrine and haul it to Central Station with Wolfgang and Kell in tow.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 21, 2011)

Ooh, okay. That's quite excellent.


----------

